# 8 track and cd player played from the same subs?



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

What's up Layitlow. My car has a working 8 track bit I want to to put in a cd player and still keep my 8 track without running 4 6x9s. Is it possible/difficult to run both my 8 track and cd player on the same set of 6x9's? I'm going with Alpine if that helps. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

It can be done. It will require someone with knowledge in low voltage electronics. Ofc everyone is going to ask why the 8track? I'm guessing for the OG look?


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> It can be done. It will require someone with knowledge in low voltage electronics. Ofc everyone is going to ask why the 8track? I'm guessing for the OG look?


Thanks. Yes I love old school lowriders. I want a cd player but want to keep my working 8 track


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I take it your running a amp to these 6x9?

Wonder if you could run a High/ low converterThen just run RCA splitters to the Input of the amplifier???

Then again i wonder if the signal would try an back feed from the CD player back thru the converter/8 track.Or vise versa.Or have i just had 1 to many beers tonight????


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> I take it your running a amp to these 6x9?
> 
> Wonder if you could run a High/ low converterThen just run RCA splitters to the Input of the amplifier???
> 
> Then again i wonder if the signal would try an back feed from the CD player back thru the converter/8 track.Or vise versa.Or have i just had 1 to many beers tonight????


That's what I was going to suggest he do. I would suggest something like THIS


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe like this:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if you could throw in a line driver.I wouldn't think that factory 8 track would put out much voltage output.

Hell the factory 8 tracks what a 3 wire


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> I wonder if you could throw in a line driver.I wouldn't think that factory 8 track would put out much voltage output.
> 
> Hell the factory 8 tracks what a 3 wire


Great idea. I think if he gets a worthy LOC (Line out Converter) it will help eliminate the possibility of noise entering the system as well. Like this ONE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> I take it your running a amp to these 6x9?
> 
> Wonder if you could run a High/ low converterThen just run RCA splitters to the Input of the amplifier???
> 
> Then again i wonder if the signal would try an back feed from the CD player back thru the converter/8 track.Or vise versa.Or have i just had 1 to many beers tonight????


YES IT WILL BACK FEED AND CAUSE PROBLEMS THEY USE TO MAKE A SWITCHING MODULE BACK IN THE DAYS BUT IF U KNOW HOW TO USE RELAYS CORRECTLY CAN BE DONE
USE TO DOIT BACK IN THE DAYS
PM ME IF YOU NEED SOME HELP WE CAN TAKE THIS OFF LINE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

YOU WANT TO ISOLATE SIGNALS FROM UNIT NOT PLAYING WHILE ONE UNIT IS PLAYING


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Great idea. I think if he gets a worthy LOC (Line out Converter) it will help eliminate the possibility of noise entering the system as well. Like this ONE


Yerah ,something like that.
I did a bit of research an the model above that SGN13 has adjustable settings.Witch would be great for this appication.Then you can get your 8 track an CD player somewhat close to the same input on the amplifier 

Yeah some kinda switch like you posted would work.I seen in the pics of Line converter you posted what looked like a "G" or ground going into it.What about running that thru a toggle switch some where.I know on my Phonix Gold line driver it had a hot,remote, an a ground lead


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Buy a CD player with AUX RCA jack inputs, put a line converter on the 8-track speaker outputs, then run the low level output into the CD player AUX in, done...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit why didnt i think of that.Its to easy that way

Did the same thing to my nackamichi CD-45z for my ipod.Talk about older technology w/ new technology


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> Shit why didnt i think of that.Its to easy that way
> 
> Did the same thing to my nackamichi CD-45z for my ipod.Talk about older technology w/ new technology


Because it's old school and were young! lmao


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Because it's old school and were young! lmao


True that


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> True that


I mean 40 is young right?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> I mean 40 is young right?


The new 30 right? Well i like to think so cuz i'll he there ina few years


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

an Alpine CRA-1656SP is what I will use with my 8-track, it takes the signal from the radio and gives you 2 sets of rca's plus cd changer controls, all in one little module............


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

do you have a diagram or quick draw up


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

so i wire my Cd Deck like a normal install in my glove box...the wire the 8 Track to the Line Converter then RCA To the Aux in...rite??....and can the Ignition wire for the Line Converter be connected at the same wire at the Ignition or i need to split it ....or am i thinkin too hard:420:.......anyone with knowlege would be greatly appreciated :worship: 
any pics or drawings are helpful
thanks guys


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I have this exact setup in my Cadillac. 8track to line converter to your aux in on your cd player. Power,ignition and ground can all be split to both the 8 track and the cd player. Hope this helps.


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

bad idea said:


> I have this exact setup in my Cadillac. 8track to line converter to your aux in on your cd player. Power,ignition and ground can all be split to both the 8 track and the cd player. Hope this helps.


OK so all the Speakers are wired to the CD Deck Rite?? And The 8 Track only gets Power, Ignition,Ground....Thanks the info lots of help


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

bad idea said:


> I have this exact setup in my Cadillac. 8track to line converter to your aux in on your cd player. Power,ignition and ground can all be split to both the 8 track and the cd p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey man sorry to bug but dies this look rite im no elctrical wuz so need a point in the rite direction


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

i thought i was the only one who would want to do something like this damn atleast im not left out!


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Brahma Brian said:


> Buy a CD player with AUX RCA jack inputs, put a line converter on the 8-track speaker outputs, then run the low level output into the CD player AUX in, done...


:werd:


----------

